# Car written off cat c/d



## ells_924 (Nov 2, 2009)

Car got hit in the rear the other week and the insurers are righting the car off. 
Now i'm thinking of keeping the car if they allow as a resemble cost as its only minor work.....

What is the process?
Is a vic check still required?


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Here's a rebuild thread on my sons Cat C write off.
No VIC check required and it passed MOT no problem.
Had to apply for new V5, told them all the info about Cat C etc and the new V5 looks no different with no mention of Cat C.

Alan

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=372619


----------



## ells_924 (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks alan,

quite a good guide and very helpful.

thanks again
elliott



bigalc said:


> Here's a rebuild thread on my sons Cat C write off.
> No VIC check required and it passed MOT no problem.
> Had to apply for new V5, told them all the info about Cat C etc and the new V5 looks no different with no mention of Cat C.
> 
> ...


----------

